# FurryGaming.com launches!



## TheVagrantWerewolf (Feb 2, 2011)

You may have seen the ad banner pop up on FurAffinity already, you may not have, but allow me to welcome you to a pet project that a friend (Jakk Wolf) and I have been working on that we're hoping will eventually turn into a nice little community for all like minds.

I'm not sure whether it's okay to link this, but... it's non-profit, non-commercial, and we only allow donations for the owner's server costs, so I hope it's okay to link this. But I digress!

Furries, scalies, and featheries of all shapes, forms, sorts, sizes, and existences, I invite you to point your web perusing implements at:

Furry Gaming

"But wossit for?"

Well, imaginary voice, it's for anything related to furry gaming. This includes but is not limited to:


A news source regarding games that may interest you.
A database of games of the sort.
A review site for those games.
A site for profiles of furry gamers.
A social-networking hub for furry gamers.
A gathering place for organising events.
A place to advertise your guilds.
"Wossit not?"

This is almost as important as the above. It won't ever be:


A mainstream gaming site.
Professional.
Needlessly strict.
A super-huge-massive thing.
That said...

We have an IRC setup, a forum, a Steam group, and een our own Minecraft server (hosted at thhe domain). We've got a bit of content there to start us off and we'll be keeping on top of news that might just be of interest to you. We're also looking for those who enjoy writing about games, you can feel free to poke us with an article and we'll see that you get the chance to post it.

After having talked with a few gamers of furry, therian, and otherkin communities, we confirmed that others felt that there was an absence of this sort of thing. There used to be the Furry Videogames Database (and what a glorious site that was), but that disappeared off the face of the Earth. That left a void, there was nowhere really where gaming furries could congregate with like minds in a nice community. Now we want to provide that. We believed it was something worth doing.

As a community site, we're very open to whatever ideas that you folks may have and we'd be more than happy to hear them. You may like some of the features we have in place, too. You can create an account and get a profile in place right away where you can tell people about your furry self, along with the specifics of your gaming interests. And indeed, we'll try to provide you with news which is relevant to those interests.

All in all, if any of your are interested then I invite you to stop by. And hopefully, if you like what you see you may stay with us a while. After all, a website is only as good as its community. We realise we'll never have a big one, but we'll welcome whomever joins in on our gaming shenanigans.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

So what makes this site stand out above the next video game site? It'd have to be pretty significant to compete with even the most biased webbies.


----------



## TheVagrantWerewolf (Feb 2, 2011)

You could stop by and see. But it's essentially the focus. Not everyone has the time to follow a bunch of gaming news sites, so it's essentially a source where people can find news they've potentially missed out on. And as I said, it's just a community site, and I'm hoping that eventually we'll be able to get the content up to par.

But mostly it's the focus. There wasn't anything like this before, and now there is. It'll stand or fall on its own merits, but it'll be interesting to see how it goes! It's not meant to be a mainstream gaming site though, that's really not the raison d'etre of this little project.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

TheVagrantWerewolf said:


> You could stop by and see. But it's essentially the focus. Not everyone has the time to follow a bunch of gaming news sites, so it's essentially a source where people can find news they've potentially missed out on. And as I said, it's just a community site, and I'm hoping that eventually we'll be able to get the content up to par.
> 
> But mostly it's the focus. There wasn't anything like this before, and now there is. It'll stand or fall on its own merits, but it'll be interesting to see how it goes! It's not meant to be a mainstream gaming site though, that's really not the raison d'etre of this little project.


 
So the tiny niche of video gamers that are furry's that only and specifically want news about video games that are more or less furry (or have anthro characters) - That...Doesn't sound like a terribly sound business plan, but it'll be semi-interesting. 

However I know the sites most people will want to visit are the video game sites that are too much of a bother to go to, but have content on non-furry games.


----------



## TheVagrantWerewolf (Feb 2, 2011)

A business plan isn't the raison d'etre either though. *Vagrant rubs the back of his neck.* It's not meant to have a broad appeal or to be a mainstream gaming site, and definitely not some massive money-making thing. This is something that exists because I and a number of others kept wishing that something like this was around, but there wasn't.

Now, we could've sat on our thumbs and continued to wish for something like this to pop up, or we could've gotten the ball rolling ourselves. Not everyone is going to want it, and not everyone is going to understand why we did it, but I suspect that there will be a niche audience for it. The primary reason for this existing is to have a sort of central nexus for people with similar interests to gather and talk about the things they like. The articles and news posts can provide an ignition, there, but they're not the be all and end all of the site.

If we're going to talk focus then one might wonder why FurAffinity exists when there are sites like Hentai Foundry and deviantART? For the same reason, FurryGaming exists alongside major gaming sites (of which our site is not one, and not supposed to be).

Perhaps it'll make sense in time and it'll all come into focus.

But to us, it seemed worth doing!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

TheVagrantWerewolf said:


> If we're going to talk focus then one might wonder why FurAffinity exists when there are sites like Hentai Foundry and deviantART? For the same reason, FurryGaming exists alongside major gaming sites (of which our site is not one, and not supposed to be).
> 
> Perhaps it'll make sense in time and it'll all come into focus.
> 
> But to us, it seemed worth doing!



DA has notoriously not been very favouritable to furry art...or pornography, and Hentai-Foundry is disgusting in many respects - I have a very high tolerance of viewing some really weird kinks, but HF just scares me sometimes - Like 4chan, where they post some of the sickest "porn" that looks more driven to try and disgust than it does to arouse than handful of people - Those images come from HF :v

Though my point in mentioning the major gaming sites - Is that people will continue to go there to get news about the games they play, unless they literally only play games like Ratchet & Clank, that one with the running wolf, Banjo-Kazooie, Mickey Mouse, Star Fox, and Pokemon; that have anthro/furry characters. 

I mean yeah, totally go for it, but it's such a small small niche that makes me go :C poor fellas.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see any point of specifying furry and gamer, as a package, instead of just furry or just gamer.
The only reason I could see this existing is a bunch of insecure, socially-inept furfags scared of even the possibility of being criticized by non-furry gamers.

Furry-specific art sites exist because furries are the primary fans of furry art.
Video games, not so much.
Unless this is strictly an indie game site, for posting and reviewing games by furries, for furries.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 2, 2011)

I mod at a gay gaming site and forum. Gonna also say gays and gamers shouldn't be together as a single package either?


----------



## TheVagrantWerewolf (Feb 2, 2011)

You are, of course, right Iudicium_86.

Buuuut I honestly think that this is just lulz, people have to have them, and if it isn't then... um, the guilty party has my pity. I mean, really, you'd have to be _amazingly_ sociopathic to say something like that seriously. You'd have to be a legend of sociopathy. Truly, a sociopathic wonder of the world.

I'd have a hard time believing that anyone could be _that_ messed up, so I'm calling lulz.  It's an initiation ceremony, of sorts. Everyone has to deal with the trolls. I'll just take the punches and roll with them.

You're right though. I'm familiar with GayGamer and similar sites and I think they're great. Sometimes it's just nice to have gathering spots. Some will get that and they'll stop by our little corner of the Internet. That's great and we welcome them, we'd love to have them, and it'd be nice to get a few more writers, too.
*http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/5897-Iudicium_86*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I mod at a gay gaming site and forum. Gonna also say gays and gamers shouldn't be together as a single package either?


 
He's pointing out the apples and oranges of it, so you come at him with even more oranges to compare to his apples?

Gays typically aren't furries, and furries aren't necessarily gay.  

Furry is a much smaller niche than gays, and "gay" isn't an interest or hobby.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 2, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't see any point of specifying furry and gamer, as a package, instead of just furry or just gamer.
> The only reason I could see this existing is a bunch of insecure, socially-inept furfags scared of even the possibility of being criticized by non-furry gamers.
> 
> Furry-specific art sites exist because furries are the primary fans of furry art.
> ...


 Seems mostly indie so meh. Why not?


----------



## Flatline (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, the site itself doesn't look as bad as I expected, but I'll pass on this.

If I really want to play with other furries, I'll just add them on Steam, but I rather avoid adding furries there in general. Most of them are fucking creepy. Those 4 furs on my friend list are the only sane ones I've seen. I'm fine with my non-furry friends who use Steam to actually play games, not to just typefuck with others.
I might check it out again sometime, but while it only has reviews of games with anthro/other animal characters in them, I won't even subscribe via RSS. I probably won't play 99% of those games.

Anyway, props for the effort.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2011)

TheVagrantWerewolf said:


> You are, of course, right Iudicium_86.
> 
> Buuuut I honestly think that this is just lulz, people have to have them, and if it isn't then... um, the guilty party has my pity. I mean, really, you'd have to be _amazingly_ sociopathic to say something like that seriously. You'd have to be a legend of sociopathy. Truly, a sociopathic wonder of the world.
> 
> ...


 These people here are not trolls. They are being honest.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I mod at a gay gaming site and forum. Gonna also say gays and gamers shouldn't be together as a single package either?


 
No. Because sexuality shouldn't define people. Who the hell is going to know someone they are playing a game with is gay, unless that person goes out of their way to ensure everyone knows. Same with furries. Who gives a shit that you're a furry until you go and shove it in their face. It's non-relevant stuff being made out to be something special, so people can club together and feel all warm and fuzzy because they're away from the realities of people who hate them, when in reality, nobody will hate them until they start being intolerable dicks parading stupid shit around.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

TheVagrantWerewolf said:


> News about existing or upcoming furry-friendly games.



Define "furry-friendly".


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> No. Because sexuality shouldn't define people. .


 On TV it does.
And i'll give this site a miss.
Unless you can make a fyrry skin for Gmod that isn't shitty.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Define "furry-friendly".


 I was about to ask this.

I'm really curious to know what a "furry friendly" game is.

Arn't all games "furry friendly"? Last time I checked a game never bitched me out and called me a furfag.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 3, 2011)

Why does there have to be "furry" for everything? Every time I see that happen shit just gets ruined and destroyed.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 3, 2011)

Normally, I'd pass on this sort of thing, but the site looks pretty well put together. No, it's not a concept that'll rock the furry or gaming community, but that's kind of a dumb reason to not do something. I'll follow the site since it might provide some good reads.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

It seems more like your own personal blog about gaming biased with a furry interest, kinda meh. And including "rp" snippets in articles is just plain dumb. So count me out.


----------



## TheVagrantWerewolf (Feb 4, 2011)

Right, let's reply to a recent batch of posts...

@Smelge: I think you might be missing the point. But that's okay, I miss the point of things all the time. I'm not the brightest bulb in the shed and I'm certainly not afraid to admit that.

I think the point is is that Internet communities can somewhat disingenuously disregard people who don't fit perfectly into a social norm. If you're into games and you're gay, then perhaps it'd be nice to find a TF2 server that's open to gay players so that you won't be hearing 'fag' thrown around every five seconds. That way you won't suffer brain damage from all the violent facepalming you'd be doing on a more regular server.

Honestly, some places out there aren't all that nice. We all know that, it's the bleeding Internet, what do you expect?

The point, therefore, is that some people get tired of this constant, endless drama kerfuffle and look for like minds to settle down with. This often results in smaller but more tightly knit communities. I don't expect Furry Gaming to get huge, but at the end of the day there will be people there who'll feel comfortable there, whereas they might not elsewhere.

Again, this is the nature of the Internet. We're just providing another niche interest site. And to be honest, I'm only expecting about a 2% interest from FurAffinity, but believe me when I say that that's more than enough for us. If people want it, it's there. If it's not wanted then it will inevitably, eventually die off.

We'll see what happens. But I think it was worth doing.

@Heckler/Koch: I'm not sure if defining is something we should be doing with that terminology, but what I was trying to imply, to get across, is the coverage of games which are great for escapism for a furry gamer. As an example: I find that otherkin and dragon fans are drawn to Horizons: Empire of Istaria (or Istaria: Chronicles of the Gifted to go by its more recent title).

When I was using the term furry friendly, the idea I wanted to convey was that I'd like to seek out those games and present them for people to enjoy, in case they might not be aware of them. So perhaps furry friendly isn't the best terminology, but I'm not entirely sure what would be more apt. I am, however, open to suggestions!

@Kesteh: It didn't happen to GayGamer for having 'gay' in it. Believe me, it's not going to get destroyed. I'm more of a werewolf/therian sort myself, but one of my best pals is a furry and this is something we wanted to do. Again, if we're not going to do furry anything, then why FurAffinity, yeah?

@Grimfang: Indeed. It's not supposed to rock the world at all, really. GayGamer didn't and many niche sites don't and never will. It's just a focal point for those whom are interested in the given topics.

@Toraneko: That's exactly what it is. Like I said, not everyone is going to understand the purpose of it and that's fine. Some will find use out of it as a news source, a gethering place, or just somewhere to meet up and talk with people in a friendly environment.

I keep saying that it's not a big, professional mainstream gaming site, and again it's not supposed to be. Over time, I'm hoping that people will join the forums, natter with games about us, and even poke us for writing positions so people can have a place to air their own thoughts about games. So they can speak of their favourites and such.

I suppose it's a much more casual approach than what some are used to, but I'm hoping that everyone will catch on eventually.

The thing is is that I'm an old fart, and I've no use really for the shirt & tie approach. That just strikes me as dead, passionless writing. I'm more of a Terry Pratchett. I'll do what others perceive as dumb, and this is just my approach to a chapterless book. If you will. PTerry is a very casual writer and I've always been in love with his style, so it might not be surprising that I'm much the same way.

It's a shame that you won't find a use for the site, but hopefully others will. Anyone who spots it via our ads or my invitation here is welcome to stop by. The forums, the IRC, the Steam group, and even our Minecraft server (which we'll go fully public with soon) are there for your use and delectation.

As has also been said before - it's like the furry version of GayGamer. It's a place where furry sorts, and even therian, otherkin, and similar can all congregate and feel free to discuss what's on their mind.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2011)

If you're tired of drama kerfluffle, *furries* are the one people you do not go to. 

I think "furry-related" is on the right  track to be better than "Furry-friendly", because you make it sound like  they are their own race of people.

I will admit that the actually design is pretty good. *A lot* of sites fuck up their template, this one has a pretty decent one.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey TheVagrantWerewolf, I like what you've done, I'm going to give it a decent look over a bit later on. 
For a 'Pet Project' its certainly pretty well presented.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 4, 2011)

TheVagrantWerewolf said:


> I think the point is is that Internet communities can somewhat disingenuously disregard people who don't fit perfectly into a social norm. If you're into games and you're gay, then perhaps it'd be nice to find a TF2 server that's open to gay players so that you won't be hearing 'fag' thrown around every five seconds. That way you won't suffer brain damage from all the violent facepalming you'd be doing on a more regular server.



I don't think that would be a problem unless you run around saying "OHAI IMA FURRY" everywhere.
Seriously, I played with a lot of people online and no one gives a shit about furries. I don't play TF2 much and that game has the worst playerbase ever, so I can't really say anything about that, but still. People can still notice your name/avatar (if you use a nickname or image that clearly shows you're a furry), but I never had a problem with that either. 
And no, I don't only play with furries. As I said before, 99% of furries on Steam creep me out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2011)

ugh...I rather not visit this site, sure its well design but
1) we dont need ya RPing
2) do note furries dont only play Furry only games, fuck sakes I'm probably one of the furs who play TF2 that WONT use the furry mods
3) There is no such thing as furry friendly as furry isnt a race but a hobby/lifestyle???
4) its a niche within a even smaller niche
5) Most furs shut the hell up about themselves being furry when they game unless they are on a furry OWNED server ( but can you please shut the fuck up on how your sona has a bigger cawk and DEFEND THE POINT)

again it looks nice, but I dont see this lasting for a long time as again you probably only serving a small niche within a small niche (like furfags who only play games with anthros in it or have a furry mod)

For me, I rather keep on playing on Steam with my anime friends than most furries as 70% of them are creepy for mostly wanting to typefuck when you are trying to play L4D2


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2011)

TheVagrantWerewolf said:


> @Heckler/Koch: I'm not sure if defining is something we should be doing with that terminology, but what I was trying to imply, to get across, is the coverage of games which are great for escapism for a furry gamer. As an example:* I find that otherkin and dragon fans are drawn to Horizons: Empire of Istaria (or Istaria: Chronicles of the Gifted to go by its more recent title).
> *
> When I was using the term furry friendly, the idea I wanted to convey was that I'd like to seek out those games and present them for people to enjoy, in case they might not be aware of them. So perhaps furry friendly isn't the best terminology, but I'm not entirely sure what would be more apt. I am, however, open to suggestions!


 
Are you trying to say that people like certain games based off what their fursona is? :|


----------



## Runefox (Feb 4, 2011)

I can see why this would be neat, but I think there is one issue that's been brought up that has some truth to it, and that's that furries aren't all just interested in furry-related games, just like the gay/lesbian gamer sites aren't only interested in games that feature gay/lesbian relationships or themes. They do love to point them out when they do, but they're generally designed to be a community where gay/lesbian gamers can interact with other like-minded people and talk about games. So, too, should a furry game site. It should be community-oriented, not simply thematic. I think it has potential if you do it right, though I wonder if Wordpress is powerful enough to do everything you'll want it to do.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

Great. It's like a regular CoD shitstorm server... but now with animal people!


----------

